# Second floor addition



## JT Remod (Aug 18, 2006)

Well here is my dillemma.

Me and my partner finally got our residential remodeling business off the ground.

Our main concentration involves interior remodeling.

In the past two weeks we have been asked to do some research into a 2nd story addition and a dormer for 2 seperate clients. Both of us have done this type of work for other companies. We were upfront and honest about our experience with this type of work on our own. The customers really trust us and our quality of work.

I have plans from the architect coming on Mon. 

1. My question is what is the best way to have the addition done efficiently and cost effective?

I am planning on having a sub do the ripout and shell, because those areas are not our expertise, and of course plumbing and elec will be subbed out but we have that taken care of already.

2. Is it wise to hire a consultant for a project like this? 


3. What are standard fee structures for someone to consult with the building aspect?


4. What is the best way to get competitive pricing from a sub? I would like to sub all my shell work to one company. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Sorry for the long thread, and thanks for your advice. 

Regards,
Joe


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Best cost effective thing:

Hire a VERY GOOD and reputable Framing contractor with alot of experience. If he likes to get paid in cash.....he will work for less and work quickly. This is not meant as sarcasm. [Example: My biz. partner's brother is that type of framer. He is VERY good and quick (20+years experience) He recently fixed a home for about 20K that another company quoted 80K to repair (Main structural beam work and framework) He told me, after he got in there and started the work, he realized he could have actually done it in less time for about 10K. he is not a hack at all..very good rep. I've worked with him....unbelievable framer] Guys like that are out there, ask around and find them....if you don't know about framing it yourself.

Then finish off the rest of the project yourself......

-my 2 cents-


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Are you going to be the GC on the whole job, if so, you should know the steps it takes to do everything throughout the job, without having to hire someone else to consult with. 
not sure if you are going to get one company to do all the shell work, most likely you'll find a framer, and he might also set windows, but you might want to know how good of a framer he is first. for someone to come in and frame, windows, roof, and siding,exterior trim etc, that is just like a GC with his own crew. 
If you aren't going to be doing much of the work yourself, then just get prices from all the separate subs that you need. I think you'll be better off getting separate contractors who specialize in doing just framing, siding, roofing etc. 

as far as the best way to have the addition done efficiently and cost effective, get good subs that do clean work and show up when they say they will. get references if you dont' already know any subs.
I use the same subs on all my jobs, so they know what to expect of me. 

good luck with the project,


----------



## JT Remod (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the response. Hopefully the project goes nice and smooth as I anticipate!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds like you are in a little over your head if you feel like you need a consultant...this is the task of a GC, and if you feel you have it under control, then you don't need one...if not, see if you can make a deal with a GC for a smaller percentage then typical...I charge 10% plus costs for any project I don't do a bid on. I think it is about the same everywhere...maybe higher in some markets. It could be if you found an older GC that had the time, he might "consult" for a flat fee or perhaps 5% of your total project and it may be well worth it to you if it saves you from something outside your experience that can wreck the project and ruin your reputation before you even get started good.

Keep in mind that second story work is a little different the single story, and issues can take over quickly, like structural...and weather tight before the storms roll in, since you have a floor underneath someone lives in...etc, etc.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

I am going to second the comments about needing a consultant,as stated by others this is the job of the g.c. Maybe you need to rethink this before you get in over your head. As for the idea of hiring a g.c.this is going to eat into any profit you make. Also consider that this outside g.c. does not have a stake in your project as may not run your job as efficiently as one of his own projects.I also disagree with the advice to hire a pay me in cash framer or any sub for that matter as in my experience these types are always having tax /money /marital problems etc. and its just a matter time before they screw you .


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

JT Remod said:


> I have plans from the architect coming on Mon.


SO, this means you are taking the GC position.



JT Remod said:


> 2. Is it wise to hire a consultant for a project like this?


Oh wait, no you don't want the GC position.


Stick with what you know...hand this over to a GC today with a no bid contract for the amount that you are wanting for this job. Done.


----------



## JT Remod (Aug 18, 2006)

Peladu - good advice with the no bid contract. Im going to speak with a few GC's next week. I'm going to do some more research before I take the leap to GC on said work.


----------

